# 2016 Anesthesia PQRS Measures.



## Anjaneyaswamy (Feb 23, 2016)

Hi, Can any one detailed information about newly added and deleted Pqrs measures in Anesthesia and cross cutting measures for anesthesia.


----------



## dwaldman (Feb 24, 2016)

https://www.cms.gov/Medicare/Qualit...nts/PQRS/Downloads/2016_PQRS-Crosscutting.pdf

Above is the list for the crosscutting measures. I don't believe these would be measures that are reported with a case when the provider  is only providing anesthesia, but more for the performance during a clinic visit.

Below is link that describes the measures 

http://www.aana.com/resources2/qual...esia-Specific Measures FAQ Table_20151228.pdf

44 Coronary  Artery Bypass Graft (CABG): Preoperative BetaBlocker in Patients with Isolated CABG Surgery 
No 

76 Prevention of Catheter-Related Bloodstream Infections: Central Venous Catheter Insertion Protocol

404 Anesthesiology Smoking Abstinence 

424 Perioperative Temperature Management 

426 Post-Anesthetic Transfer of Care Measure: Procedure Room to a Post Anesthesia Care Unit (PACU) 

427 Post-Anesthetic Transfer of Care: Use of Checklist or Protocol for Direct Transfer of Care from Procedure Room to Intensive Care Unit (ICU)

430 Prevention of Post-Operative Nausea and Vomiting (PONV)— Combination Therapy


----------



## dgibson123 (Feb 27, 2016)

*2016 Anesthesia PQRS Measures*

Can you tell me if I am thinking correctly. First time our anesthesiologist are going to do PQRS...they only do the anesthesia mostly colonoscopies, egd's and eyes...I work for a billing company..Basically only part of PQRS is the cluster and only a few of them, most surgeries do not go to ICU or are over 50 minutes...most are on a Outpatient or at a ASC. Since we cannot meet 9 measures we will actually be sent to the MAV portion so they can determine if we used all the measures we could.

Since we do not see patient's in the office I do not see any other measure that would apply...am I thinking correctly? Does anyone know of any other measure.

Also, on the smoking measure it states anesthesiologist or proxy saw patient prior to surgery and let them know to quit smoking...would we be able to use the surgeon's documentation to meet this measure. Our drs do ask the question in the pre op evaluation...but that is not prior days before surgery?

New doing this portion and have to do a presentation on Wednesday. Any assistance will be appreciated.  Thank you.


----------

